# Aquarium Design Group



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

No more ADA from ADG:

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/sc/news/detail/1509


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Old news
Check out ADG forum section.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Am I dumb, because I can't find it.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nope haha apparently they don't have a forum section anymore. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

h4n said:


> Nope haha apparently they don't have a forum section anymore.
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Why not? Are they no longer a Vendor/Sponsor? What happened?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

maxwellag said:


> Why not? Are they no longer a Vendor/Sponsor? What happened?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=406642


----------

